# How to see if your dog is up for protection training



## Zach938 (Jun 24, 2016)

So I have a year and a half GSD that I would love to get into protection training (I'm going for law enforcement, so it's something I'm into). I want to see if he actually has what it takes to handle and comprehend the training. And also for those who train k9's, is there anyway to train them yourself so I don't have to bite the bullet? Thanks!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Zach938 said:


> So I have a year and a half GSD that I would love to get into protection training (I'm going for law enforcement, so it's something I'm into). I want to see if he actually has what it takes to handle and comprehend the training. And also for those who train k9's, is there anyway to train them yourself so I don't have to bite the bullet? Thanks!



The only way to know if he's capable is to get out there and get him evaluated. Even then you won't know for sure until how he'll hold up until you progress.


----------



## Zach938 (Jun 24, 2016)

How do I get him evaluated?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Contact Mike Diehl who is a K9 officer in Indy, go to him or his club and have the dog evaluated. He is very experienced


and NO - you cannot "train" him yourself!


Lee


----------

